# Prepping "Waste of time!" ??



## Jameson (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey everyone, I have never really been hardcore into prepping, but this election has me starting. Now for an explanation of the title, My wife says prepping is a waste of money and time. How do you explain that prepping is good and not a waste? I tell her I do it because I care, but she just doesn't get it!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepping for hurricane damage is a waste of time?

Prepping for tornado damage is a waste of time?

Prepping for flood damage is a waste of time?

Prepping for a blizzard is a waste of time?

Prepping for a power outage is a waste of time?

And oh yea...the other stuff...EMP, nuclear, terror attack, etc, etc.

Prepping can be taken as far or as little as you want to take it. 

It doesn't at all mean you have to prep for the end of the world.

The Boy Scout of America slogan...when I was a scout..."Be Prepared".


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you do it right, it consist of extending what you normally consume by "x" amount of weeks, months, years.

I have been doing it since 1979, and my stores have come in handy many times due to winter storms and being cut off from the outside for days or weeks.

That was my primary reason for doing it, the blizzard of 1978.

I have expanded the preps for other possible conditions also, do I go overboard? 

yes by some opinions, myself included at times but family believes and supports, and they do not patronize.

No, it is not a waste of time or money, natural disasters can cause you to die within days if you do not have sufficient supplies to carry you through.

I am a hard core prepper today and for decades, each incident has reinforced my opinion.

Just explain to her about weather conditions and what happened in Louisiana post storm.

No need to get oblique with SHTF probabilities, explain what a grid down can do to your living order.

My goal was to have 5 years of supplies, I have achieved that goal, now there is only rotation and maintenance on what is needed, with minor enhancement.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Prepping can save a LOT of money, just depends on how you do it.

If you prep by having a large rotating pantry the savings are huge. Once you have a month's supply of all basics then you can ONLY shop for stuff that is on sale. For instance, instead of your weekly list for the grocery store being something like pasta, hamburger, green beans, cereal, sugar etc... and paying full price for most of those items, since you already have a stocked pantry you only shop for the best deals available that week and buy several at that time. Then you won't buy that item again until it is back on sale at a good price.

On the other hand if you are spending thousands of dollars on MRE's, "emergency meals in a bucket" that are often just plain horrible, etc.. then it could be a waste of money if you never need it before the stuff expires. Plus if an emergency happens and you are without power etc...for weeks and finally get down to having to eat those meals in a bucket it will make your already bad situation that much worse. Now on top of everything else even the food will be something to dread.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Although I prep for SHTF/EOTWAWKI, I still take advantage of my stores to tide me through power outages, bad weather etc. I also stock up when personal financial times are good, and dip into them when money is tight. 

All the panic buying of 9/11/01 literally made me laugh......... I just drove home after work, watching everyone else stand in line for hours at the grocery stores and gas pumps.

I'm also never lacking for bringing a variety of dishes to various potlucks and impromptu parties.

As Sonya said......... it can save a lot of money. Buying in bulk, buying on sale......then slowly using up those purchases.

As for your wife, just ask her if she has any insurance......... health, auto, home, vision, dental etc. Same principle.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

More than likely she's got a bad impression of preppers because of the show "Doomsday Preppers." The people shown on that show are some of the real nut jobs. Ask her what she would do if a blizzard or other natural disaster took out the power for a few days? Would she panic or kick back and relax knowing there is a plan and supplies in place? Ask her to give up her phone, TV, computer or whatever other thing she likes for three days. After that experiment (or thought experiment) ask her how she would fare if it was even longer but now it's not just her phone that's gone but lots of other conveniences. However be polite and respectful. Trying to browbeat her into prepping isn't going to do either of you any favors.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jameson said:


> Hey everyone, I have never really been hardcore into prepping, but this election has me starting. Now for an explanation of the title, My wife says prepping is a waste of money and time. How do you explain that prepping is good and not a waste? I tell her I do it because I care, but she just doesn't get it!


Your wife is right. Being prepared to overcome obstacles is stupid.


----------



## Jameson (Nov 1, 2016)

100% correct my man, her family lived through Katrina! Now she lives with me in a Midwest state, which to me is dangerous as hades. We got Heat warnings and power outages, Blizzards and power outages, earthquakes, fires and Tornados... did I mention power outages?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jameson said:


> 100% correct my man, her family lived through Katrina! Now she lives with me in a Midwest state, which to me is dangerous as hades. We got Heat warnings and power outages, Blizzards and power outages, earthquakes, fires and Tornados... did I mention power outages?


Perhaps a brick upside the head to let in some common sense???


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

You have a problem. Perhaps she thinks you should not save for retirement either, after all who needs any cash when they get old and can not work any longer. There is a Boy Scout motto: Always be prepared. I would work on just starting about weather related shorter term things that your neighbors have to deal with too. If you can't accomplish that your going to have to quietly start on your own. Good Luck Jameson. Your going to need it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jameson said:


> Hey everyone, I have never really been hardcore into prepping, but this election has me starting. Now for an explanation of the title, My wife says prepping is a waste of money and time. How do you explain that prepping is good and not a waste? I tell her I do it because I care, but she just doesn't get it!





Slippy said:


> Your wife is right. Being prepared to overcome obstacles is stupid.





SOCOM42 said:


> Perhaps a brick upside the head to let in some common sense???





Camel923 said:


> You have a problem. Perhaps she thinks you should not save for retirement either, after all who needs any cash when they get old and can not work any longer. There is a Boy Scout motto: Always be prepared. I would work on just starting about weather related shorter term things that your neighbors have to deal with too. If you can't accomplish that your going to have to quietly start on your own. Good Luck Jameson. Your going to need it.


Well, well, well now Jameson ..... perhaps being married to some people is a waste of time.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

My wife thinks I'm nuts with preps! She thinks we will be a target after SHTF. If we don't prep we'll be dead inside of 10 days or so and she just doesn't connect the dots.
I tell her we gladly fork over mega bucks to car and house insurance companies for many years and never made a claim so look at the preps as another insurance policy
that actually costs far less and will keep us going in desperate times! It's easy for her to say whatever now try 5 days into no food or water she'll be damn glad for what we have, me too!
Food insurance is what I call it goes with all our other insurance policies!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepping is a total waste of time! 











Until you have an emergency.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

You don't prep , you don't live long . sounds to me she needs to learn the hard way , for some people that's the only way it will get into there head . If I were you , just keep prepping , stock up as much as you can , when things go south " the weather , EMP , whatever happens and the food and water is gone , show her what you prepped .


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am so glad I prep now , we have been in some nasty storms lately and needed them . My advice is to just do your preps , when the time comes when you need them , your wife will be so happy , and then she will understand why you prep . Good luck , God Bless .


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Jameson said:


> 100% correct my man, her family lived through Katrina! Now she lives with me in a Midwest state, which to me is dangerous as hades. We got Heat warnings and power outages, Blizzards and power outages, earthquakes, fires and Tornados... did I mention power outages?


In addition to the above events, which should be enough, is she aware of current world events? With the political, financial, and military instabilities happening around, not only the world, but here in the States, this is not enough to convince her? If that is not enough then how about our election? Not scary enough? Then, as suggested, possibly a brick up side the head?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Jameson said:


> My wife says prepping is a waste of money and time. How do you explain that prepping is good and not a waste? I tell her I do it because I care, but she just doesn't get it!


My wife never really did either until she read the book, One Second After. The next day she remarked we didn't have enough food in storage.

Lots of things we do in life can be considered a waste of money & time, depending on your perspective, such as shopping for shoes, purses, etc. It really doesn't require a lot of time to prep, but it can take some money. In my case, I don't gamble, drink, smoke or go on expensive vacations. I don't golf or play other expensive sports. I don't drive the newest & most expensive truck. So to me, the best argument with such a wife would be if say I took up golf & spent thousands on equipment & fees, would you say that was a waste of time & money? Funny how some folks can upgrade to a better vehicle & pay a couple of thousand extra and not blink an eye, but that same person could question my lesser expenditures on prepping supplies.

Most of us have extra income for a hobby. In my case, my hobby is preparation. If you continue running into opposition from the wife, I would start small and grow from there. I'd get stuff that could easily be used for for daily use, such as really nice rechargeable lights & maybe a small solar panel for charging it & other electronics. I really like the Goal Zero products such as the Torch 250 & the Nomad 20 solar panel. Maybe pick up the supplies & equipment for canning & dehydrating, both of which are valuable for prepping but also used by other non-preppers. Seems some find fault in having pails of food in storage but see no such problem with having shelves full of canned goods.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> If that is not enough then how about our election? Not scary enough? Then, as suggested, possibly a brick up side the head?


I don't know what is up with the ops wife but sometimes fear can be counterproductive. If she went through Katrina her attitude seems odd. If preps are a waste of money what exactly does she want to spend the money on? Her nails and a nice weave?

Often some resist the idea of prepping because it represents scary things and they just don't want to think about it. If that's the case trying to scare them into agreeing with you is counterproductive. And it isn't just non-preppers either. A lot of preppers freak over the idea of a nuclear war and their first reaction is they would be dead, there is nothing they can do so why try.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think some are afraid of being labeled..."a prepper".

The media has done a good job of convincing many that we are nothing but lunatics.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

How much prepping is the right amount? Well, if current events have you laying awake nights, I would follow the rule: Prep to the sleeping point.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

This may not be what you want to hear but you need to change your liabilities to an asset. Take whatever steps you need to ensure your survival and let others be.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> How much prepping is the right amount? Well, if current events have you laying awake nights, I would follow the rule: Prep to the sleeping point.


Oh I am sure there are some crazy preppers out there. Not so much preppers that go crazy, but crazy people with OCD/hoarding issues that discover prepping and fixate on it.

Since OCD/hoarding behavior is linked to anxiety, and people try to lessen their anxiety by engaging in ritualized behaviors, if they got the idea of prepping into their heads it would create the perfect storm. Crazy prepping behavior might be storing food that is no longer good, buying stuff in bulk that they would never eat, buying multiples of equipment/tools that they don't know how to use and forgetting they have it etc...


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

It also might help to let the wife know of how an entire denomination, the Mormons, prepare and store food. The way I understand it, each Mormon family is urged to have a year's worth of food on hand. Many don't know it, but that church has their own warehouses & trucks storing & moving goods around the country. I've heard the warehouses look like a Sam's Club. I may not agree with their religious beliefs but sure am impressed with their preparedness. They have an online site where you can order foods plus download a rather large preparedness manual.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Tell your wife to remove the spare tire from her car. 

prepping save money. I will give one example. Last year Campbells soup had a sale, I bought several cases of tomato soup for 30¢ a can.. the normal cost is $1+ a can.... I saved a bunch of money


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sonya said:


> I don't know what is up with the ops wife but sometimes fear can be counterproductive. If she went through Katrina her attitude seems odd. If preps are a waste of money what exactly does she want to spend the money on? Her nails and a nice weave?
> 
> Often some resist the idea of prepping because it represents scary things and they just don't want to think about it. If that's the case trying to scare them into agreeing with you is counterproductive. And it isn't just non-preppers either. A lot of preppers freak over the idea of a nuclear war and their first reaction is they would be dead, there is nothing they can do so why try.


I would tend to agree that some find thinking about the unpleasant things in life unappealing and would rather stick their head in the sand and ignore it. As if maybe, they refuse to acknowledge the problem it will somehow not effect them or it will go away. They do themselves, and the people around them, a disservice with this attitude. I have always met problems head on and don't scare easily because of my upbringing, so I have a hard time understanding people like that. The concept that there is "nothing they can do so why try" escapes me.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> The concept that there is "nothing they can do so why try" escapes me.


I think it is similar to the belief that if you can't prepare for every possibility, there is no sense in preparing at all. Me, I come from the school of thought that there are no guarantees in life but I will try to stack the deck in my favor.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

******* said:


> It also might help to let the wife know of how an entire denomination, the Mormons, prepare and store food. The way I understand it, each Mormon family is urged to have a year's worth of food on hand. Many don't know it, but that church has their own warehouses & trucks storing & moving goods around the country. I've heard the warehouses look like a Sam's Club. I may not agree with their religious beliefs but sure am impressed with their preparedness. They have an online site where you can order foods plus download a rather large preparedness manual.


Worth watching:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I would tend to agree that some find thinking about the unpleasant things in life unappealing and would rather stick their head in the sand and ignore it. As if maybe, they refuse to acknowledge the problem it will somehow not effect them or it will go away. They do themselves, and the people around them, a disservice with this attitude. I have always met problems head on and don't scare easily because of my upbringing, so I have a hard time understanding people like that. The concept that there is "nothing they can do so why try" escapes me.


they by far are the most dangerous sheeple of all - not only an idiot but a quitter - their attitude will destroy & sabotage whatever morale and possible mission success there is ....

you'll run into these types during a SHTF - bound to, because they are all around - they tend to extend beyond the "help is coming" sheeple - won't even face reality that some other action needs to be accomplished or attempted ...


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sonya said:


> I don't know what is up with the ops wife but sometimes fear can be counterproductive. If she went through Katrina her attitude seems odd. If preps are a waste of money what exactly does she want to spend the money on? Her nails and a nice weave?
> 
> Often some resist the idea of prepping because it represents scary things and they just don't want to think about it. If that's the case trying to scare them into agreeing with you is counterproductive. And it isn't just non-preppers either. A lot of preppers freak over the idea of a nuclear war and their first reaction is they would be dead, there is nothing they can do so why try.


Not really if she was one who lost everything due to flood water, it would make sense to her that having a bunch of money invested in something that could be destroyed is a waste of money. It all depends on the experience.

I would recommend simply start off with Back up power, a small pantry of dry goods. Some good outdoor gear. Use the power outages as justification, and simply play to her experience of Katrina and possibly having your house destroyed or damaged by a Tornado, where having the ability to make shelter, have clean water and some food make sense. Then build from there by discussing some of the other points, such as bargains in buy in bulk then repackaging for use....

Don't go all the way to apocalyptic events from the get go.

M2C


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

SDF880 has the correct idea. You buy home insurance, Your house will probably never burn down but you still buy the insurance "just in case". You prep "just in case".


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

When my small town recently told us not to drink the water due to the wrong chemical being used in at our water dept, the line was endless at Walmart for water. I simply went downstairs to our stash. This is a small reason to be prepared. Just start small and get her involved in it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you know dude ,we have all be there. well most of us maybe, friends or family think you a little paranoid.
and then something happens like a severe winter blizzard and knocks out power for a couple weeks.
were do they show up? at your place. This is were you say well prepping is a waste of time, I got no room for you, no food for you, no fuel for you so scram, yah they may be upset and say stop ,like;" I though we were friends, you know look out for each other" kind of stuff they might even beg -the thing is if you help them this time they will always expect you to help them another time and never learn.
my advise build a pantry in your closet ,basement or were ever you can and just stock up for 30 days to start until that one disaster happens after that you spouse will be on board big time -I didn't have that problem with my wife she is Asian so it is cultural for them to stock 30-90 days of food and toiletries.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was told gasoline is going to be disrupted yet again. No big deal, we are ready. Now watch the news, see if I'm imagining this.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

when do we ever have a no gas problem? 
seems if a mouse farts in in the refineries office it becomes a major gas leak.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prices went up 12 cents overnight here in DE...gas leak somewhere down south.

I'm waiting for the excuse to be the Idaho potato crop. They've used every other excuse in the world.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My "city boy" Canadian husband thought that prepping for a disaster or hard times was just another crazy "Russian thing" until we had a huge ice storm with our house surrounded by fallen power lines and no electricity for a week. Did we need "rescuing" or any kind of handouts? No!
We were totally fine, he respects my efforts a lot more now.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Every time the power goes out, I'm suddenly _everyone's best friend_ as soon as I fire up the genny. If they can hear it, they then notice I have lights on. And they beat a path to my door.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Jameson said:


> Hey everyone, I have never really been hardcore into prepping, but this election has me starting. Now for an explanation of the title, My wife says prepping is a waste of money and time. How do you explain that prepping is good and not a waste? I tell her I do it because I care, but she just doesn't get it!


As the Bible says there is plenty enough evil happening today than to be busy worrying what is going to happen tomorow. (rough parphase). Anyway straighten up. Our help comes from above. In the meantime stock up on water..beanie weenis and ammo in that order. The Lord helps those who holp themselves or so the liberals claim. (Thats prob over in Hezikiah 19 right next to cleanliess is next to Godliness..if ok to be **** ect. )


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If she's really got her back up about it, drop the discussion. Just go quietly do what you have to do. No doubt she'll thank you one day.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> As the Bible says there is plenty enough evil happening today than to be busy worrying what is going to happen tomorow. (rough parphase). Anyway straighten up. Our help comes from above. In the meantime stock up on water..beanie weenis and ammo in that order. The Lord helps those who holp themselves or so the liberals claim. (Thats prob over in Hezikiah 19 right next to cleanliess is next to Godliness..if ok to be **** ect. )


You're so funny!  Joseph was a prepper, Noah was a prepper. The ten wise virgins were all preppers, too. So it's biblical.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> You're so funny!  Joseph was a prepper, Noah was a prepper. The ten wise virgins were all preppers, too. So it's biblical.


5 were wise 5 were foolish

Matthew 25

25 "At that time the kingdom of heaven will be like ten virgins who took their lamps and went out to meet the bridegroom. 2 Five of them were foolish and five were wise. 3 The foolish ones took their lamps but did not take any oil with them. 4 The wise ones, however, took oil in jars along with their lamps. 5 The bridegroom was a long time in coming, and they all became drowsy and fell asleep.

6 "At midnight the cry rang out: 'Here's the bridegroom! Come out to meet him!'

7 "Then all the virgins woke up and trimmed their lamps. 8 The foolish ones said to the wise, 'Give us some of your oil; our lamps are going out.'

9 "'No,' they replied, 'there may not be enough for both us and you. Instead, go to those who sell oil and buy some for yourselves.'

10 "But while they were on their way to buy the oil, the bridegroom arrived. The virgins who were ready went in with him to the wedding banquet. And the door was shut.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> 5 were wise 5 were foolish
> 
> Matthew 25
> 
> ...


Oh okay.  Well I just hope to be like the wise ones.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Jameson said:


> Hey everyone, I have never really been hardcore into prepping, but this election has me starting. Now for an explanation of the title, My wife says prepping is a waste of money and time. How do you explain that prepping is good and not a waste? I tell her I do it because I care, but she just doesn't get it!


Just ask her how she'd like to live during an event unprepared?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> So it's biblical.


 Proverbs 22:3 The prudent see danger and take refuge, but the simple keep going and pay the penalty. (NIV)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The wise store up choice food and olive oil, but fools gulp theirs down.
Proverbs 21:20

Anyone who does not provide for their relatives, and especially for their own household, has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever.
1Timothy 5:8

For even when we were with you, we gave you this rule: “The one who is unwilling to work shall not eat.”
2 Thessalonians 3:10


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Tell your wife to remove the spare tire from her car.
> 
> prepping save money. I will give one example. Last year Campbells soup had a sale, I bought several cases of tomato soup for 30¢ a can.. the normal cost is $1+ a can.... I saved a bunch of money


Don't get me wrong MM if it works for you go for it and good luck. But for me this would be a waste of money. For the wife and I there is no way we would eat that much food before it all went bad. Buying in bulk is not an option for us.

I try to put up food that last at least 30 years. For example, freeze dried foods, rice, bean and pasta. That way I don't have to worry about items going bad. Chances are in 30 years I won't be here anyway.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Tennessee said:


> Don't get me wrong MM if it works for you go for it and good luck. But for me this would be a waste of money. For the wife and I there is no way we would eat that much food before it all went bad. Buying in bulk is not an option for us.
> 
> I try to put up food that last at least 30 years. For example, freeze dried foods, rice, bean and pasta. That way I don't have to worry about items going bad. Chances are in 30 years I won't be here anyway.


I don't store dry beans but I don't believe they will store well for 30 years. Not even sure they are all that great after 7 or 8 years, while technically they don't go bad they become too dry/hard to soak/cook whole. Though they could be ground up into bean flour if you are into that. Old beans can't even be fed to chickens without being cooked to remove the toxins, though the same applies to fresh.

Like Maine Marine I like hitting the sales and having a rotating pantry. It is actually kind of fun! I used to just buy whatever I was in the mood for and not store stuff, but once I got into sales shopping and couponing I enjoyed it, it is almost sort of a hobby and you get a boost when you find good deals.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sonya said:


> I don't store dry beans but I don't believe they will store well for 30 years. Not even sure they are all that great after 7 or 8 years, while technically they don't go bad they become too dry/hard to soak/cook whole. Though they could be ground up into bean flour if you are into that. Old beans can't even be fed to chickens without being cooked to remove the toxins, though the same applies to fresh.
> 
> Like Maine Marine I like hitting the sales and having a rotating pantry. It is actually kind of fun! I used to just buy whatever I was in the mood for and not store stuff, but once I got into sales shopping and couponing I enjoyed it, it is almost sort of a hobby and you get a boost when you find good deals.


I like sales and coupons, too! LDS cannery says their beans will last 30 years under the right conditions. So I think it all depends on how you store them.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Tennessee said:


> Don't get me wrong MM if it works for you go for it and good luck. But for me this would be a waste of money. For the wife and I there is no way we would eat that much food before it all went bad. Buying in bulk is not an option for us.
> 
> I try to put up food that last at least 30 years. For example, freeze dried foods, rice, bean and pasta. That way I don't have to worry about items going bad. Chances are in 30 years I won't be here anyway.


Then that IS a total waste.


----------



## Sir Publius (Nov 5, 2016)

Seems to me it entirely depends. Absolutely could be a waste of time and money....or it could be time well spent, and even save you money. Just depends what in the world you are doing. I think most of prepping is simply having food and water stores, and a plan, and knowledge. Beyond that, ya, you can prep until infinity, sure. But having extra food and water on hand really is the big thing, and is that really a waste? Buying large quantities in fact, again, depending on HOW you do it, actually saves you money, and actually, its pretty darn convenient having a stocked pantry, prepping aside. Just gotta rotate is all, so you aren't wasteful! As far as other things that cost money, if they help you sleep a little bit better, and prompt you to learn how the world functions around you, and amuse you, and you enjoy doing them, seems worth it to me...unless you're going hog wild.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sir Publius said:


> if they help you sleep a little bit better, and prompt you to learn how the world functions around you, and amuse you, and you enjoy doing them, seems worth it to me...unless you're going hog wild.


^^^^^ This.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Do we have any updates from the OP on if any of these suggestions have helped at all?


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Sonya said:


> I don't store dry beans but I don't believe they will store well for 30 years. Not even sure they are all that great after 7 or 8 years, while technically they don't go bad they become too dry/hard to soak/cook whole. Though they could be ground up into bean flour if you are into that. Old beans can't even be fed to chickens without being cooked to remove the toxins, though the same applies to fresh.
> 
> Like Maine Marine I like hitting the sales and having a rotating pantry. It is actually kind of fun! I used to just buy whatever I was in the mood for and not store stuff, but once I got into sales shopping and couponing I enjoyed it, it is almost sort of a hobby and you get a boost when you find good deals.


Sonya you can believe what you want but beans and other foods will last up to 30 years if you store them correctly. Yes, they will lose some of their nutritional value as time goes on but your rotation food will too.

I've tried the rotation pantry thing but it didn't work for us. We have been storing food with a 30 year self-life for years now and I find it more cost effective.

I feel more secure knowing that my food will last up to 30 years and it also allows me to concentrate on adding supplies then on rotation/throwing out the old stuff.



Back Pack Hack said:


> Then that IS a total waste.


I kind of thought you would.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

As I read all of the post I think that everyone prepps for the way they can survive safely , I personal do not prep dry beans , flour , rice in large bulk , it's only two of us and we do not us that much of them . they are in my prep , but not as a bulk supply . so with that said , everyone will prep for what they need to survive . JMHO .


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> As I read all of the post I think that everyone prepps for the way they can survive safely , I personal do not prep dry beans , flour , rice in large bulk , it's only two of us and we do not us that much of them . they are in my prep , but not as a bulk supply . so with that said , everyone will prep for what they need to survive . JMHO .


Like you there are only two of us in my household. But I prep not just for my wife and I but for our immediate family of 15. I know when the SHTF they are going to come here.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> Like you there are only two of us in my household. But I prep not just for my wife and I but for our immediate family of 15. I know when the SHTF they are going to come here.


It's just the wife and I but I do believe her family will show up early on.


----------

